# Unicorn Armpit Hair" Is The Best Beauty Trend Of 2019 So Far



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 26, 2019)

*You have to see these photos. *






by Maya Allen
Jan 16, 2019




COURTESY OF BRAND
It's 2019. We need to stop shaming women who refuse to succumb to stereotypical gender norms—women have every right to embrace their body hair. Gloriously, the first month of the new year has been dubbed "Januhairy," an ongoing celebration on social media encouraging women to grow out and show off their body hair. Now, women are dynamic, radiant, vibrant beings—so, naturally, Januhairy got really colorful. On Instagram, some women are dying their armpit hair in rainbow shades and calling them #UnicornPits. Girls just wanna have fun.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 27, 2019)

WPS


----------



## Transformer (Jan 27, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> WPS




Definitely.  Some Lena Dunham crap.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 28, 2019)

I mean, don't shave. It's not a big deal and who cares?  Who would even know? They clearly need the extra attention.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 28, 2019)

I can barely make time to color the grays that are invading my head, I am not doing unicorn colors under my arms LOL


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm all for people not removing body hair if they don't want to (I Nair my legs maybe 2x a year) but dyeing armpit hair is just too much. Outside of your pic for the gram, who's going to even see it on a regular enough basis to warrant doing all that?


----------



## brg240 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lol
I don’t find it aesthetically pleasing and wouldn’t do it but if it brings them some joy I’m all for it.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 28, 2019)

Nah, but whatever floats their boat.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm assuming this is temporary color which will probably lead to unicorn pit stains


----------

